# How to remove barrel?



## Krab

I just purchased my first Buck Mark .22lr pistol this afternoon. I chose it over the Sig mosquito and infamously difficult to reassemble Ruger MKIII (so I've heard). Anyways, I decided to tear it down to clean it up, but ran into a problem when trying to remove the barrel. An allen wrench is needed to loosen the screw, but I've tried all different sizes (metric and standard) with no luck. A 3mm wrench seems to be the closest, but will not seat into the screw hole. Had anyone else had this problem?

Oh, and the grips are also a PITA to re-install.


----------



## Krab

Anyone?


----------



## DJ Niner

Hello,

Are you talking about the main barrel mounting screw at the front of the frame, below the barrel? On my Buckmark Camper (about ten years old), this is a normal slotted screw. To get the barrel off, you also have to remove at least one of the screws holding the rear sight assembly (I usually take them both off, along with the sight, before removing the barrel). They are hex head on my Buckmark, but I have a scope base and scope mounted right now, and can't get to these screws to check the size (sorry). I am pretty sure that my gun (when purchased new) came with the hex wrench needed to remove these screws; it was in the plastic bag with the instruction manual, jammed in the top of the gun's plastic storage case/box. Have you checked the box to see if you have one?

Hope this was a little helpful; sorry it couldn't be more so.


----------



## JeffWard

DON'T take the grips off... You'll have a handful of pieces...

The two hex screws on my BuckMark are standard sizes, but different... PITA. I have a rail on mine, that's a bitch...

I just shoot CLEAN ammo, and take it apart as little as possible.

LOL

Jeff


----------



## Krab

DJNiner: Yes, I'm talking about the mounting screw at the front of the barrel. Mine's slotted for a allen wrench, but none of mine have fit (I know my way around a toolbox and have plenty of them), so it's not really a matter of me not having the right tool. It's just that none of them fit properly, they are either too small to grab the walls of the screw or too big to even go in. I also checked inside the pistol case and only found the allen wrench used to remove the two screws for the rear sight.

JeffWard: What ammo do you use that shoots pretty clean? About the grips, yeah I found that out the hard way!


----------



## DJ Niner

Well, I suppose it's possible that Browning decided that they didn't WANT folks removing the barrel, and to prevent it, they went to a custom-sized hex mounting screw. That's really the only other thing I can think of, given what we know. I've heard Browning has pretty good customer service; maybe a call or email might net some more info?

Actually, I don't think you NEED to remove the barrel for a good cleaning-type disassembly; removing the rear sight allows for removal of the slide with a slight rearward-and-up motion (don't let the spring get away!). Because of the frame post at the rear, you still won't be able to use a cleaning rod to clean the barrel from that end, but you could use a crown protector and go in from the front, or just use a bore-snake from the chamber end.


----------

